# uses for bay leaves or bay laurel



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

so when i moved into the new house i found i have 2 30 year old bay trees, i have been drying them and using them in cooking for soups and such but just discovered that they actually have some healing properties as well, problem is i can;t make heads or tails of how to prepare them for use, the making of essential oils looks to be to involved for me at the moment....

so i'm looking into making a decoction, or using a decoction, ....trying decoction... i'll admit it, i don;t know that word or even how it's used or what it means, the best i can come up with is you just mash it all up and boil it then strain and the water left over is the "decoction", is this right and how useful is it?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

put dried leaves in grains and rice and in your cabinets. they keep mealy bugs and such out.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Goatlady covered decoctions, tinctures, etc in this wonderful thread. So much great information there.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/

Post #3 covers decoctions.
Post #7 has the information in a pdf


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I use bay leaves and dried lavender in little cotton tea bags and leave them all over the house to keep bugs out of places.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Dried Bay Leaves go in my pickled beet recipe. yum yum


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I use bay leaves and dried lavender in little cotton tea bags and leave them all over the house to keep bugs out of places.


That's a good idea..I just have them in drawers loose...:dunno:
tea bags...thanks.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

Bay Leaf Tincture

this is one of my favoret recipes its a Anti-inflammitory, works great for arthritic, spains and such, i blew out my knew and until the Drs desided what the hell they were doing i use this til i had surgery, we make it here all the time, friends keep coming back for more, try it youll love it!!!! 

6- oz. of dried bay leaves
vodka

in a 1 quart wide mouth jar put 6 oz. of dried bay leaves. Full jar to just under half full of vodka, then full the rest of the jar with water. Cover and store in cool dark spot, shake once a day. and leave sit for 2 weeks to 1 month. after this time strain and save liquid. store in amber bottles. apply tincture to a soft cloth and rub/massage the affected area. (NOT FOR PREGNANT WOMEN!)
TECNICAL RECIPE:
1-part herb to 5-parts solution 45% vodka water mix. (45% alc. ppv.)


----------

